# NBA Playoffs 2020



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

After a lengthy hiatus, the NBA has cranked up its abbreviated schedule and on to the playoffs.

Watching the Houston Rockets take on the Oklahoma City Thunder right now.

Russell Westbrook is out with a knee/quad injury, but he is cheering fiercely from the sidelines.

Former Rocket Chris Paul has been pretty quiet so far, preferring passing off to taking a shot.

After all the Rockets did in the off-season to re-tool their team, waiting to see if they get results.

So, anyone else on the forum going to watch now that the NBA playoffs are on? :bd:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

NOPE!!!


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Definitely watching the games are good


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I kind of got out of the sports mind set when everything went on hiatus. I follow who is playing and the results but haven't gotten back in to watching live. May give it a shot this weekend.


----------



## bradleymichael (Jun 3, 2020)

The Lakers better figure out a way to slow down Damian Lillard! That guy is a beast!


----------



## arj116 (Sep 7, 2019)

Letsssss gooo Raptorssss!


----------



## bradleymichael (Jun 3, 2020)

arj116 said:


> Letsssss gooo Raptorssss!


I really enjoy watching them play! They are so well coached and actually play as a team!

That's the problem with these "super teams", everyone stands around and watches the superstars dribble and shoot. None of them play like a team.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I am enjoying watching the games again, too, but it is different without the loud crowds, for sure.

The fans in Boston Garden can change the outcomes of games, as they can for the GS Warriors....

Mostly, I am glad just to be able to see something other than politics or fake made-for-TV dramas....


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

No.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Watching the H-Town Rockets play OKC Thunder again today, live from The Bubble in Orlando.

I tune in late to avoid seeing all the political nonsense; I just want to watch some hoops for awhile.

Pro sports may be making themselves irrelevant by taking this approach - ratings are way down....


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Well, my man Chris Paul, took over the game in overtime and the Thunder won 119-107. Big win...!

The Rockets cast Chris Paul adrift in a trade, so it was nice to see him get some payback tonight.

I always liked him, but he has never had that supporting cast he deserves to win a championship.

CP3 hit a one-legged off-his-back-foot fade-away three-pointer to ignite the runaway win. :thumbup:


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> NOPE!!!


+1


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

2 words: Luka Doncic!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

What is this "NBA" of which you speak?


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Go raps! Get better Lowry!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I understand that a lot of people are tired of politics intruding into the enjoyment of sports.

But there have been some seriously good basketball games being played in The Bubble.

The seventh game of the Utah Jazz versus Denver Nuggets was a very exciting battle of a game.

Tonight, Game 7 of the Houston Rockets and Oklahoma City Thunder in a do or die game.

Chris Paul threw some shade on James Harden in the last game, for Houston choking in the end.

Chris Paul is the greatest active clutch player in the NBA right now, and he crushed it last game.

James Harden has always disappointed the Houston fans in big time games; it is so predictable.

Will he disappear again? Will Chris Paul get revenge on the team that kicked him loose last year?

I plan to watch this game, for sure. Lots of inside basketball behind the scenes stuff in this finale...!


----------



## bradleymichael (Jun 3, 2020)

FlowRider said:


> I understand that a lot of people are tired of politics intruding into the enjoyment of sports.
> 
> But there have been some seriously good basketball games being played in The Bubble.
> 
> ...


Murray and Mitchell was one of the best playoff battles of all time. Both those players went to a different level! I am pulling for Paul tonight. Not a huge fan of Harden, a ton of talent but I just don't care for him.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Harden is a great player, but Chris Paul called it right - with the game on the line, Harden shrinks from the spotlight, and his shots always come up short if he even takes the shot. In short, he chokes....

Last game there was some definite mind games going on between CP3 and Harden - CP3 talked about how OKC is built with players who were "traded or run off" and how OKC was "built for these moments" - implying that some other unnamed player(s) were not. It was totally manning up.

Here is CP3 facing right at Harden on the foul line at the end of the game. Come get some...!



Harden did not have the guts to make eye contact. These two have some bad blood going on....

I hope CP3 and his teammates all band together and send the Rockets packing back to H-Town.

Harden still has to prove himself to me. At crunch time in the Arena, some guys choke "big time"!


----------



## bradleymichael (Jun 3, 2020)

I agree completely! Harden still has to prove he can handle the spotlight in big games. He and Westbrook both are just stat stuffers in my opinion.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

And Harden shows up on defense on the final play of the game, blocks the shot, and Rockets win.

I am still not convinced. But it was a very exciting game to watch.

And up next, LeBron James and Antonio Davis. Yeah - if the Rockets beat the Lakers, maybe I...nah.


----------



## bradleymichael (Jun 3, 2020)

I think the lakers will be too big for the rockets


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Well, the Rockets showed up and outplayed the Lakers, even tying them in rebounds. :nod:

The best part was when the Lakers coach pulled LeBron James & Antonio Davis and sat them out.

The big superstars get benched because the coach needed them for the next games to come.

So here we go again tonight. Can small ball and 3-pointers coupled with great defense win again?

LeBron had on his teddy bears outfit before the game. And his gold chrome headphones. So bad.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

The Rockets play the Lakers tonight in an elimination game.

Rockets owner Tillman Fertitta (who owns the Landry's seafood restaurants, Salt Grass Steakhouses, Post Oak Hotel, and Golden Nugget casino in Lake Charles, among other successful businesses) has invested a lot of money to reconfigure the team and win a championship, this year.

Usually the Warriors have derailed the Rockets. Now the Lakers have assumed that role.

If the Rockets lose, Fertitta is going to be displeased, to put it politely. More heads are gonna roll....


----------



## bradleymichael (Jun 3, 2020)

The lakers beat the rockets at their own game. Moving Morris to the starting lineup was a big move. I just think Westbrook is hard to play with and will never be part of a championship team.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

In fairness, Westbrook was still recovering from injury and from Covid 19.

The Lakers are just stacked with talent. They will be tough to beat.

Rockets head coach just quit - he had enough of not being in charge of player selection, I believe. Owner said he wanted him to coach the team. Something is definitely wrong within the organization.

Live by the three pointer, die by the three pointer....


----------



## bradleymichael (Jun 3, 2020)

Westbrook is a great player. Just not the type of player to lead a team to a championship. I feel like the rockets are similar to the cowboys in that they are ran from the very top. Coaches don't get much say in what actually goes on.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

bradleymichael said:


> Westbrook is a great player. Just not the type of player to lead a team to a championship. I feel like the rockets are similar to the cowboys in that they are ran from the very top. Coaches don't get much say in what actually goes on.


So true.

Rockets couldn't throw the ball into Galveston Bay.

Cowboys run by egomaniac control freak attention hog.

But I don't care. I don't buy tickets, I just enjoy the games. :bd:


----------



## Jeff20 (Jun 30, 2017)

Nope!


----------



## DEW75 (Sep 25, 2020)

NO


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

So, Game 1 of the NBA Finals tonight. Miami Heat versus Los Angeles Lakers. Hard to be excited....

Live from Walt Disney World in Orlando, Florida. I read the news Disney laid off 28,000 people today.

I wondered about how many millions of dollars were being paid to the 10 NBA players on the court.

Then I wondered about how many of those laid off workers could have been paid with that money.

As I typed that, Jimmy Butler just rolled an ankle and left to get x-rayed. 2020 has been a bad year.


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

Its a wrap. Whoever came out of the East had no chance of beating a team out of the West. Hopefully next year will be a little more interesting. The Clipper's were such a disappointment! I believe Doc should of had one more year with them.


----------

